Ask HN: How to get good at spotting oppurtunities? - febin
======
ParameterOne
read Amazon product reviews

edit: to add to that, you can also try doing things you are not skilled in,
you will find lots of problems that way. You can also contact me for even more
ideas.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcsweeney/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mcsweeney/)

------
cocktailpeanuts
By creating one

